# Crimping 7 strand wire



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 40 pound malin wire and size 2 single barrel sleeves. I need to know how to properly crimp these and not over or under crimp. Pictures would be awesome!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I would recommend double barrel sleeves, and a matching pair of crimpers.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

pwall1988 said:


> I have 40 pound malin wire and size 2 single barrel sleeves. I need to know how to properly crimp these and not over or under crimp. Pictures would be awesome!!!


I wouldnt recommend crimping it at all! a figure 8 knot is way stronger an less for the fish to see


----------

